# Christmas music



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright. Who's willing to admit they're rockin some Christmas tunes?

I've been kinda rotating between these. The Phil Driscoll album is actually a really good recording. Take a listen if you have an Apple Music subscription. I signed up for the free 3 mos trial and have been loving it. The compression is much better than any of the other streaming music services I've tried.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

You know it !! 
Pandora Christmas Blues Radio


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

The Piano guys, they have a nice Christmas album -but all of their stuff could be good background. 
This Carol of the Bells -I really like: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9GtPX6c_kg&list=PLD_QwHvCNRWREjH77n7yjDcs8rMgNdOgm


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

I pretty much stick to Trans-siberian Orchestra and Mannheim Steamroller.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Not to sound like a scrooge but I hate most Christmas music. I work retail and they have different versions of the same 5 or 6 songs playing. If I hear "I'll Be Home For Christmas" one more time I'll go bat-****-crazy. Not saying it's a bad song, it's just that I've heard it every half over an 8 hour shift for the past 2-3 weeks. Oh wait, I already am bat-****-crazy naturally so...I really can't stand the songs that have to do with Santa. Too many people get so hung up on the commercialized part of the holiday and forget the real reason for the season. I'm a conservative Christian from the south so it should be pretty obvious what I consider the "real" reason for the season. I can still tolerate the Christmas songs about the birth of Jesus, but that's about it. PLEASE DON'T START A DEBATE OVER MY BELIEFS, I JUST HAD TO GET MY FRUSTRATIONS ABOUT THE MOCKERY OF THE HOLIDAY OFF MY CHEST!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

maggie-g said:


> I pretty much stick to Trans-siberian Orchestra and Mannheim Steamroller.



I just saw TSO in concert 2 weeks ago... Phenomenal show!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

We have a pretty broad selection of Christmas tunes thanks mainly to my wife. Pentatonix and She & Him both have good, different options if you're looking for something newer.

She & Him links:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=medlemusin-20&linkId=ZOXJADNI5IG2P7Y3
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=medlemusin-20&linkId=2A5XYY6USAWRADCS

Pentatonix link



FWIW, Zooey Deschanel is the female singer for She & Him. You may have already noticed. If you've seen "Elf" then you've heard her sing already. I dig it.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I love this one:


----------



## Luminol (Jan 19, 2016)

Christmas Psytrance from Flying Rhino 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhfGtBzqlmY&feature=youtu.be

This is the other track on the ep. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM54iW4xNpg

I listen to some wierd music.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Xmas music but some arrangements like this one makes Xmas music hot



http://youtu.be/RZ9AEP9d17U


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

maggie-g said:


> I pretty much stick to Trans-siberian Orchestra and Mannheim Steamroller.


Can't go wrong with these.


----------

